# Sticky  SJs On A Team



## Functianalyst

*These descriptions* can be found on Best Fit Types.

*ESTJ On A Team *

*How ESTJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about showing caring and concern by providing structure and organization. They enjoy being with people, keeping track of everyone, and staying connected. They want to establish a solid foundation of structure and routine. They often take responsibility for teaching people how to be responsible and what’s important so the team will be successful. They tend to have high expectations, of themselves and of others, and tend to push and educate colleagues on the right way to do things. They relate by taking care of what needs to be taken care of, working very hard, and giving of their time. 

*How ESTJs Deal with Conflict*
Conflict often comes when others don’t share the load or follow through. When conflict occurs, their concern will be for the maintenance of the group. In interpersonal conflict, they are likely to take a direct approach, facing the conflict head-on and pushing back on issues they feel right about. And they want to be treated in the same way.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ESTJs… *
Provide a team environment that is stable and that honors time-tested practices and procedures. They enjoy a team approach where no one individual attempts to outshine or draw more attention to himself or herself than the group as a whole. Give them specific examples and comparisons to ground theories and abstractions in practical reality. For them, the team needs to have a time and task focus, agendas, and clearly defined outcomes, and the work of the team needs to follow the agreed-upon plan.

*How ESTJs Approach Doing Work*
They are likely to first want to be sure they are properly educated so they can be informed and learn the best way to do the job, and they will want this education to come quickly. They also want a clear sense of direction and chain of command. It is critical to them that things feel under control, and when there doesn’t seem to be any team leadership, they are likely to take control of the situation.

*How ESTJs Make Decisions*
While decisions are usually made quickly as to the right step to take now, they may still be more open to other ideas than their brusque manner might communicate. Decisions are usually based on criteria for keeping order and completing tasks and the responsible thing to do. 

*How ESTJs Respond to Change*
When a change is needed or is happening, they are likely to look first to what has been done before, what is tried and true. In the area of something new, they like having some conventional examples to follow. They compare new information quickly to their large internal data bank of life experiences as well as the external rules and standards to be followed.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ESFJ On A Team *

*How ESFJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about support and a genuine concern for the welfare of others. Team relationships are about sharing the life of the business, being part of something, and creating a feeling of family. They will often sacrifice for what will benefit others and may put the needs of others ahead of their own to the point of losing themselves to the relationships. When they are aware of hurting other people’s feelings, they may skirt heavy issues to maintain equilibrium. At other times they may be quite forthright and appear rude. Then they are surprised when others are offended. They tend to be good listeners who like being involved in the lives of others and helping people with their problems. They put others at ease through their use of self-disclosure.

*How ESFJs Deal with Conflict*
When conflict occurs, their first concern is that people don’t get hurt. First they may have quite an emotional reaction. Then they seek a workable compromise to move matters along and reduce the tension from the conflict. They prefer to keep the mood upbeat, even when dealing with conflict.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ESFJs… *
Provide a team environment that is open and honest, with attention paid to relationships and personal cooperation. They are most comfortable with routine and a secure, stable work environment. Give them appreciation and meaningful support for who they are and what they do. Give advance notice of change with information about the background and rationale for the change. Time to connect with team members, to engage in mutual problem solving and sharing of ideas, will provide them with opportunities to shine—and, in turn, will bring the team increased harmony and productivity.

*How ESFJs Approach Doing Work*
They want to accept and help others so will focus on making people feel comfortable and involved. They will want to be sure there is time to hear everyone’s concerns so that the needs of each person can be accommodated. They are likely to be quick to compromise to move things along. They want to know what the roles are and who is in charge. Important events are to be remembered and milestones acknowledged so successes can be celebrated. They often take on too much and ignore their own needs to help make situations easier for others.

*How ESFJs Make Decisions*
They often make quick decisions for the welfare of others. When the direction and sequence of a task are clear, they move forward quickly. They will want to keep harmony and consider how decisions will affect people they know and care about. 

*How ESFJs Respond to Change*
Change will not be pursued merely for the sake of change. If a new decision will be more helpful, then they will change direction as needed. They will do a lot of comparing of new information to their personal experiences and all the information they have collected about the people involved.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ISTJ On A Team *

*How ISTJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about responsibility and follow-through. They enjoy giving their time and experience and want to set an example of a good worker for associates. They often have a natural feeling of loyalty to their roles and take themselves very seriously, sometimes tolerating conditions most people would avoid. Thoughtfulness and steadiness are the cornerstones of their relationships. They are very private people who don’t like a lot of attention. They tend to be observers in a group and will withdraw or stand back rather than press their point if not readily understood.

*How ISTJs Deal with Conflict*
They tend to put up with conflict rather than confront it—often to the point of personal stress. To deal with conflict they first move away from it, often physically, then they may come back to make the situation better with a calmer focus. They appreciate having conflict managed in a calm, thought-through manner.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ISTJs… *
Provide a team environment that honors their need for solitude and periods of time for learning, reflection, and planning. For them, change requires time to sit back, take it all in, and think about it—a process that will require patience on the part of teammates. To help that process, be certain to present change in terms of usefulness or practicality. Acknowledge their attention to duty and exceptional use of quantitative and standardizing skills. Make incentives tangible, tried, and proven. On a team, they usually welcome opportunities to develop their interpersonal communication skills and will appreciate anyone who “gets” their subtle sense of humor.

*How ISTJs Approach Doing Work*
They will focus first on getting an orderly and systematic plan in place. They want roles clearly assigned, recognizing the importance of clear lines of authority with clear expectations. They are likely to feel responsible for the work of the whole team and may wind up overworked. Being prepared and able to follow through is very important to them. 

*How ISTJs Make Decisions*
They tend to decide quickly when they believe they understand the situation and the desired outcome. The decisions that come easily for them are ones about the logistics of a situation, so their focus will go to those kinds of situations. When more complex strategic decisions are needed, they may feel overwhelmed and exhausted or impatient. When decisions related to members of the team are called for, they tend to be as helpful as possible.

*How ISTJs Respond to Change*
They face change cautiously. When the situation is unfamiliar, they first try to relate it to their previous experiences. Once they’ve made a decision, it is not easily changed unless it can be shown to be impractical and unworkable. Being able to describe the end product of the change in as much detail as possible helps them get on board with the change.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ISFJ On A Team *

*How ISFJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about caring about people. They want to get to know people well before sharing a lot with them. They tend to remember a lot of personal detail about people, which establishes close relationships. They want people to be as willing to help as they are. They appreciate space in a conversation for them to reflect and integrate information. When given that space, they appreciate the patience it shows and are likely to make an effort to get back to the team or the individual later.

*How ISFJs Deal with Conflict*
Conflict is disconcerting for them. It feels disrespectful and emotionally draining. In the face of conflict they tend to do nothing for a while, hoping it will smooth over, then they find a way to bring up issues if they are important. They appreciate being given the time to momentarily withdraw. They will want conflict to be dealt with gently so people don’t get hurt.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ISFJs...*
Provide a structured team environment that clearly defines the roles and responsibilities of the team members with caring and careful attention to detail. Give them positive feedback and acknowledgement, usually quietly and privately. Acknowledge their support as it often goes unnoticed and unrewarded and they can then become discouraged. Be as quietly supportive with them as they are with you. Be patient when they need time to reflect. You can trust them to get back to you later. They take criticism hard, even though they want to improve, because they often see criticism as evidence that they have let you down.

*How ISFJs Approach Doing Work*
They will focus first on the structure of the situation and role assignments, liking to have roles clearly defined. They want clear lines of authority. Feeling quite responsible for the work of the team, they may be inclined to volunteer for too many jobs when others don’t do their share or if no one else signs up. They may have a hard time saying no to requests for help even when they are already overbooked. They will consider the needs of each individual team member, not just the end goal.

*How ISFJs Make Decisions*
When the situation is familiar, they are likely to recognize the familiarity and make decisions quickly. Sometimes they just go “by the book” to get closure. When making decisions in uncharted territory, they are usually slow and careful in their decision making, preferring to integrate information from many sources and to reflect on matters before they decide. 

*How ISFJs Respond to Change*
Once they’ve decided on something, changing their minds can be difficult, so give them information early. Help them see the positives in a change, especially as they relate to helping the team function more effortlessly and harmoniously. They want a lot of information, including the rationale for the change, and plenty of time to integrate this new information. When pressed, their first response will likely be no unless they are given time to mull it over.


----------



## saslou

Thank you for taking the time and effort to post these stereotypical remarks ..

As an SJ will know exactly how they behave, we don't really need to see this.

Furthermore .. If other types are going to come onto this thread and read this pile of shit .. Here is a better idea.

Have a conversation with an SJ, don't go along with the stereotype .. Shit, if we could all fit into the 16 types exactly, wouldn't life be so predictable. See not all SJ's have concrete views.

Got an issue (baggage) with an SJ, then have a chat and see just how different each and every SJ are.

Come on people .. You have a brain, use it. When did common sense and logic die????

By the way, i am selling the cure for a wrinkle free face .. $10 for the answer .. Do you believe everything you read.

Stand out and develop a thought of your own .. *Sigh*


----------



## Misspicy

for the most part i agree with you,



saslou said:


> As an SJ will know exactly how they behave, we don't really need to see this.



but isn't _this_ stereotyping too? How do you know all SJs know exactly how they behave? I know other SJs who aren't very aware of their own (for lack of a better word) self-destructive behaviors...

The SJ I know is in her mid 40s and she still hasn't gotten a full grip on the reality that she doesn't need to help everyone she cares about physically and financially, because sadly these people will soon take advantage of her kindness, and they have. over and over again.

I'm sure theres a lot of people that will never know why they are the way they are. Never come across mbti and so never understand why they function a certain way.

For those new to it, this will answer many questions.

For others that already understand it, these stereotypes will be what keep us in check with reality once we can easily see these typical behaviors as they occur. 
And once we notice this, it's much easier to accept your own individuality an not just accept being just another_ XSXJ_...

but anyway, _thats_ a different topic.


----------



## saslou

Misspicy said:


> for the most part i agree with you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isn't _this_ stereotyping too? How do you know all SJs know exactly how they behave? I know other SJs who aren't very aware of their own (for lack of a better word) self-destructive behaviors...
> 
> The SJ I know is in her mid 40s and she still hasn't gotten a full grip on the reality that she doesn't need to help everyone she cares about physically and financially, because sadly these people will soon take advantage of her kindness, and they have. over and over again.
> 
> I'm sure theres a lot of people that will never know why they are the way they are. Never come across mbti and so never understand why they function a certain way.
> 
> For those new to it, this will answer many questions.
> 
> For others that already understand it, these stereotypes will be what keep us in check with reality once we can easily see these typical behaviors as they occur.
> And once we notice this, it's much easier to accept your own individuality an not just accept being just another_ XSXJ_...
> 
> but anyway, _thats_ a different topic.


I do see where you are coming from but at the same time .. This stereotyping puts people into nice little boxes (If only everything was that simple) .. If someone coming here is new to MBTI and they read this description but don't fit it precisely or other types read this and think 'Oh yeah, that's like 1 or 2 SJ's i know' Then suddenly people have been type-casted .. When people put up their type on this site, there is no room for maneuver (i could be 53% S and 47% N) but people won't know that, they will just see the 'S' and well i am just a sensor even though i have the potential be very abstract on many occasions .. At the end of the day i know this is only a theory but it is too limited. I am supposed to be an ESFJ but i don't fit the stereotype all that much so that is why i post that my personality is unknown. 

I just think people need to think of the bigger picture here. 

Why should a stereotype keep you in check if you don't mind me asking?
Granted i understand that you can see the possible weaknesses in yourself and try to amend them if you see fit. However there are so many variables that need to be taken into account.
1 - You possibly took the test yourself so could potentially be biased especially if you are interpreting the questions as literally instead of figuratively.
2 - Taking the test whilst in a unhealthy place can have an effect on your result
3 - You could potentially be balanced on a few letters

I personally think that what i am striving for is XXXX .. I would like to balance all my letters instead of using a preference.

I don't mean to cause conflict here .. But all theories i believe should be open to criticism.


----------



## niss

Please ignore the detractors. These posts by Functianalyst are very accurate.:happy:


----------



## The Proof

wow that really is accurate


----------



## varangianguard1039

I think it kind of fits too, most of that is so me ^^


----------



## C6RUSA

one thing i don't agree with on how istj's make decisions 

"When more complex strategic decisions are needed, they may feel overwhelmed and exhausted or impatient"

The only reason i'd be any of those is because other people would tend to make a complex strategic decision overly complicated. They'll be all over the place with no clear direction rather than just breaking it down into smaller bits and bringing it all together in the end. the others might know the end goal but they won't follow the most logical progression to get there. I'd be overwhelmed, exhausted, or impatient because of the other people, not because of the strategic decision itself.


----------



## Tucken

SJ IS THE GUY ON THE LEFT, BY THE LOOKS OF IT. WE HAVE BOMB SQUAD NT ON THE TOP, NF ON THE RIGHT(SEE HOW SENSUALLY HE TOUCHES NT) AND FRIVOLOUS SP ON THE BOTTOM. EVERYTHING IS ON TV.


----------



## spacefem

Functianalyst said:


> *How ESTJs Make Decisions*
> While decisions are usually made quickly as to the right step to take now, they may still be more open to other ideas than their brusque manner might communicate. Decisions are usually based on criteria for keeping order and completing tasks and the responsible thing to do.


just had to bump up this thread since the nt one is pinned... this bit rings so true for me!


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Thank you for these descriptions, especially the ISFJ one, they are very practical and helpful.



Functianalyst said:


> When more complex strategic decisions are needed, they may feel overwhelmed and exhausted or impatient. When decisions related to members of the team are called for, they tend to be as helpful as possible.


As an ISTJ this part of the ISTJ description is especially true for me, I am prone to micromanaging, I was just thinking about it earlier this morning. I am overwhelmed by the infinite possibilities of strategic decision-making, I always look for historical precedents to copy.


----------



## bremen

Really nice descriptions,weird how there's only a few replies.


----------



## MolaMola

Im a great team player


----------



## MolaMola

Diggity


----------



## HappyCampr1

Nice to see all the stickies here. New to the forums.


----------



## Librarylady

I would say mine is 90% accurate. The only thing that doesn't fit is "sometimes tolerating conditions most people would avoid". But I think I've just become a "no bullshit" person with age. I used to fit that sentence word for word when I was younger, but it caused me a lot of emotional problems. I forced myself to become a bit more assertive when the conditions are bad.


----------

